

New Samuel: a font derived from Morse code - rauschma
http://www.2ality.com/2012/12/new-samuel.html

======
xradionut
Interesting font, but as an radio operator, no one actually writes nor reads
code in it's "visual" (dit/dah) form. Messages are written or typed directly
to or from English. Also after a while you don't hear individual characters as
much as words and phases similar to a "real" spoken language. (Except for call
signs and such...)

------
Groxx
Interesting and a clever system, but kind of nasty to read. They probably had
fun developing it, though :)

------
Surio
_Au contraire_ , I quite liked the font's look and feel. It would definitely
look lovely on poster titles and the like.

As much as I liked the font, I also liked the approach behind building the
font. _Algorithm_ is not the first word one associates with fonts (
_aesthetics_ is the word that comes to mind first) and I was pleasantly
surprised to read the algorithmic approach behind the design too. :-)

Thanks for sharing it with us.

------
chacha102
Most of the letters are readable. However, 'P' looks exactly like what I'd
expect 'E' to look like.

This presents a problem.

~~~
jeffool
K, T, X, and Y are also tough at a glance. But I must admit, I do love the
notion. There just has to be a better implementation.

~~~
petercooper
I suspect so too.

But all this said, millions coped with "blackletter" for hundreds of years.
Check out the caps: [http://www.identifont.com/samples/monotype-
imaging/LucidaBla...](http://www.identifont.com/samples/monotype-
imaging/LucidaBlackLetter.gif) (especially N, P, Y and G - and T and C look
almost identical).

